# Why Buy Goat's Milk Soap



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

My husband asked me that question recentely, and i skirted it with a few pase words, and realized "I really don't know the benefits of using goat's milk soap." I suppose I just need to jump on-line to a few of your websites and memorize  and I realized I really don't fully understand the saponification proces in itself. I think I need to take a few steps backwards dance:!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

Your customers will ask you questions like this and if you know the answers I have found that they are more likely to buy from you.. which makes sense, cause I would not buy a product someone was making if they couldn't tell me a little about it. Just visit some goat soap making sites and read, read, read, or research why.. its out there on the internet
Barb


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

for one thing Milk in it's self is good for the skin and the consept of milk baths has been since days of Cleopatra, so having the best of both worlds (homemade soap without the chemicals of store bought and raw milk withall the nutrients) is just plain appealing to those who want real homemade soap. Just like putting shea / coco buttera vit e it is all lable appeal. Plus feel goof and good for you skin


----------



## tiger408 (Aug 3, 2008)

What I like about goat's milk soap is that it is mild, moisturizing, cleans great and washes off easily. Plus it is actual soap... not a detergent.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Linda, you aren't alone in this one!! My mom asked me the same thing a few days ago....and I had no idea what to say either. I was explaining how adding goat milk makes it a little more complicated (with coloring, etc) and she asked why bother? Especially when not using milk still makes a nice soap. The only thing I could come up with was that GM soap feels like using soap and lotion at the same time ???. Guess I've got some research to do too.


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

Not that you could back up with medical info, *but*- from the little bit I have been selling to many people, the results have been astounding. Repeated statements like..."wow, my eczema has subsided"...to.."I feel like I applied lotion after the bath"...

Milk has alpha-hydroxy acids- these break down the glue holding dead skin cells together thereby softening skin and leaving it rejuvenated for a younger appearance.

Goat's Milk Soap has a PH level similar to our skin, which helps protect the skin from invading bacteria and chemicals we come in contact with every day. Skin is the largest organ of the body...we need to take care of it!

People who suffer from skin allergies, winter itchies, eczema, and dry skin are frequent users of goat's milk soap. Of course you cannot tell people it will heal these conditions but you can use wording in selling your soap to the


----------

